# No Contact. ideas? experiences?



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

so i told chad yesterday i wanted to try no contact for 4 weeks. after 2 months of separation, he still "doesn't know" and won't try anything to fix us, but doesn't want to end our relationship or see other people. i finally feel slightly in control of my life, and my counselor also feels nc is the best next step. has anyone else tried nc and for how long? did it help? what advice do you have for not giving into the urge to call or text?


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

hey lulubelle,

yeah, NC sucks...I'm trying to do it right now. My life is filled up with change, I moved from the sticks to a gigantic city/metro area (I live right outside the city) and am starting grad. school on Monday. Do you still live in the same area as your ex? I don't know if living in the same area if better or worse...same area, at least u'd get the comfort of being in a familiar spot, new city...well, u'd get the new city freakouts, just like me  but I live so far from the ex now, there is no way I could even pop by for a visit. When I drove away from the marriage condo, I thought about turning around for one final hug...but just kept driving fwd...literally.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

good for you for making a fresh start! we literally live less than 2 miles away from eachother in a "everybody knows everybody" kind of town. he grew up here, but over the past 6 years or so it's become my home, and we have many friends in common- like even his sister in law and i are very close. he's staying at his parents house right now. i feel strong (aka angry) now, but im afraid of when he tries to contact me, im going to cave in.


----------

